# Marvell IDE-Controller wird nicht erkannt (Asus P5Q)

## Martux

Hallo!

Habe mir ein neues Mainboard zugelegt, dessen IDE-Controller nicht erkannt wird.

Laut lspci handelt es sich um:

```

IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121 (rev b2)

```

Laut http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Pata_marvell wird dieser Chipsatz aber (wenigstens rudimentär) unterstützt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Marvell 88SE6121
> 
> 

 

Ich nutze die gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6 und habe folgendes fest eingebaut:

```

Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL) 

Marvell PATA support via legacy mode

Generic ATA support

```

Leider wird die Festplatte gar nicht erkannt   :Crying or Very sad: 

Habe ich irgend was vergessen? Boot-Parameter?

Hat das hier irgend jemand am laufen?

Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar!

----------

## herwig

Hab gerade mein Asus P5Q (bis auf den Ethernet Controller) soweit zum laufen gebracht.

Hier ist mal meine .config, vielleicht hilfts: http://nopaste.info/1727160c0a.html

----------

## firefly

 *herwig wrote:*   

> Hab gerade mein Asus P5Q (bis auf den Ethernet Controller) soweit zum laufen gebracht.
> 
> Hier ist mal meine .config, vielleicht hilfts: http://nopaste.info/1727160c0a.html

 

wegen dem ethernet-controller (ist die l1e variante) schau mal hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173

----------

## herwig

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *herwig wrote:*   Hab gerade mein Asus P5Q (bis auf den Ethernet Controller) soweit zum laufen gebracht.
> 
> Hier ist mal meine .config, vielleicht hilfts: http://nopaste.info/1727160c0a.html 
> 
> wegen dem ethernet-controller (ist die l1e variante) schau mal hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173

 

Hab ich vorhin gerade gefunden. Funktioniert jetzt auch, danke für die Tipp.

----------

## Martux

Hmm, die Kernel-Config hilft mir nicht wirklich. Alles was Du da unter Serial-ATA/PATA drin hast habe ich auch   :Sad: 

----------

## Martux

Oh je, ich kriege das Ding einfach nicht zum laufen. Habe es jetzt mit/ohne sata_marvell probiert, pata_marvell fest einkompiliert oder als Modul, kein Erfolg. In der Modul-Variante wird pata_marvell auch korrekt geladen, aber die Festplatte wird nicht erkannt. Habe im Bios auch alle Varianten durchprobiert und es geht weder mit AHCI noch im Compatible-Modus. 

Die Festplatte geht allerdings prima, habe da Windows drauf installiert und das läuft einwandfrei.

Hier noch die Ausgabe von /var/log/dmesg, mir fällt nichts besonderes auf, vielleicht Euch?

```

cat /var/log/dmesg | grep ata

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cff70000 - 00000000cff7e000 (ACPI data)

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

PERCPU: Allocating 33156 bytes of per cpu data

Memory: 4044916k/4980736k available (3614k kernel code, 147780k reserved, 1309k data, 256k init)

ACPI: Error attaching device data

ACPI: Error attaching device data

ACPI: Error attaching device data

ACPI: Error attaching device data

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeaffc00 port 0xfeaffd00 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeaffc00 port 0xfeaffd80 irq 16

ata3: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

scsi3 : ata_piix

scsi4 : ata_piix

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff90 irq 14

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff98 irq 15

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: HPA detected: current 1465147055, native 1465149168

ata4.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD753LJ, 1AA01109, max UDMA7

ata4.00: 1465147055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.01: NODEV after polling detection

ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203D, SB00, max UDMA/100

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

scsi5 : ata_piix

scsi6 : ata_piix

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xa000 ctl 0x9c00 bmdma 0x9480 irq 19

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9880 ctl 0x9800 bmdma 0x9488 irq 19

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

und lspci sagt

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2e20 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2e21 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a37

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a38

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a39

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a3c

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a40

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a48

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a4a

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a34

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a35

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a36

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a3a

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a16

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 3a20

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 3a30

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 3a26

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0611 (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1026 (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121 (rev b2)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

```

----------

## lutzlustig

Da fehlt der SCSI disk support, dort steht in der Hilfe drin, nicht nur bei SCSI sonder auch bei PATA, USB und  SATA einschalten.

Ciao

----------

## Martux

Nö, hab ich eigentlich drinne:

```

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

```

PS: Die Sysresccd (aktuelle Beta) erkennt den Controller irgendwie auch nicht. Seltsam.

----------

## lutzlustig

Bei mir  - besser bei meinen Kernel 2.6.23 heiß das "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD", die stelen von dir finde ich beim mir nicht  :Smile: 

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' 

Da steht es ja auch noch mal, nur finde ich in deinem Ausschnitt keinen "SCSI disk support".

Hatte das auch vor 2 Tagen bei der Installation, alle SATA Platten gefunden, aber keine Partitionen angezeigt und dann viel mir ein das irgendwas bei SCSI fehlte.

Ciao

----------

## Martux

Nene, is schon drin. S-ATA-Platte geht einwandfrei...

Und laut libata-homepage ist der pata_marvell Treiber ja auch der richtige. Kapier ich nicht.

----------

## herwig

Existiert das Problem noch? Bei mir gehts mit dem aktuellen stabilen Kernel auch nicht mehr.  :Confused: 

Selbes beim 2.6.26er Kernel.

----------

## Martux

Hi!

Das Problem existiert eigentlich schon noch, interessiert mich aber nicht mehr, da ich mir entnervt eine SATA-Platte für WindowsXP gekauft habe. Den Marvell-Chipsatz konnte ich trotz schlimmer Kernel-Fummelei aber nicht mit Gentoo-Bordmitteln zum laufen kriegen.

Im englisschprachingen Teil des Forums existiert ein ähnliches/das selbe Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691990.html

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte wie ich WinXP mit aktivierten AHCI im Bios zum laufen überrede...

aber das ist ein ganz anderes Problem.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

